# Is my baby sick?



## Pollo-Aves (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi! I was wondering if one of my cockatiels were sick, she seems very tired (she keeps falling asleep on my hand) and every once in a while is lowering her head, gagging, and some times throwing up white goop that looks like mucus. There is no bird doctor around my area and i was hoping some one on here could help. She is with mu other cockatiel who dosn't seem to have any thing wrong with him. Should i separate them just in case? I'm really nervouse that she could be sick. She's still young (about 8 months) and i know alot of things can go wrong with cockatiels. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Pollo-Aves (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to add that i have also been sick and i'm really conjested is it possible i could have given an illness to her?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's not likely that any illness you have could move across to her. Most illnesses are species specific. She does need to see a vet though. Even if you don't have a specific avian vet, you could phone up the local vets and see if any of them have experience with birds, or could consult with an avian vet over the telephone. It sounds like she has candida which is a yeast infection, but you'll need a vet to confirm it and proscribe antibiotics.


----------



## Pollo-Aves (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks! Could this lead to death? Should i schedule an appointment right away or is it not too seriouse? Also, how much would it cost? I'm young and don't have a job and would have to save my money to afford a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From what you are describing you have a medical emergency...and need to see someone ASAP.

If you don't have an avian vet you might want to phone around and see if any local vets can do cultures, and if the lab that works with them does culture/tests for avians. Also if they can do a gram stain in the office it will tell if there is an overgrowth of anything. The vet may also be able to consult with an avian vet over the phone.

The mucousy fluid coming out is _*not*_ good. If the crop feels soft and full of fluid many times this is a pseudomonas (sp) bacterial infection. Fluid filling the crop is the backflow of the proventriccular fluid (birds have gizzards) draining in the crop, which in turn is dehydrating the bird. If this is the case then the bird is unable to hold body heat (need to keep warm) and dehydration affects other body functions, especially the kidneys, and most common cause of death is renal/kidney failure.

If you go to a non-avian vet.... If the crop is filling up with fluids, the vet *must* empty the crop. If not there is a very high risk of the bird aspirating itself. The bird would have to be rehydrated (Sub-Q) and injectable anitbiotics such as pipercillin given, and when fully hydrated also amikacin. If yeast, the crop emptyied and flushed. Rehydration, and oral antifungals and a start of injectable antibiotics to get blodd levels up and then to oral.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you are low on funds, explain the situation to the vet, and ask if a payment schedule can be set up. Maybe, exchange your help in the clinic for vet services.

What you are decribing sounds like a serious problem.


----------



## Pollo-Aves (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh god...  okay thanks alot I'm going to look around and try to find a good vet. She's the only one of my 2 birds thats actually let me touch her and loves the be pet, so i'm very close to her and i'm going to do any thing it takes for her to feel better.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Luck, please take her to the vet huggss


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Doesn't sound good at all. I hope you can find a vet to take her to, keep us updated!


----------

